# Bridgestone vs Pirelli vs Michelin



## Chillax (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking for new all-season tires for my 2007 530XI and am deciding between the following:

- Bridgestone DriveGuard RFT
- Pirelli P7 Cinturato
- Pirelli P-Zero Nero RFT
- Michelin Pilot MXM4 RFT 

They are awithin $100 for a set of 4 price wise - with the Bridgestone being the cheapest.

On-line reviews are all over the place on most of these - so thought I would turn to the boards for BMW driver feedback 

Cheers all


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The Bridgestone Driveguard would have the best ride, wet and snow traction amongst those and likely the longest wear as well. The Pzero Nero RFT is not an all-season tire but would have outstanding summer dry and wet grip.


----------

